# Ryanair change in booking, email received



## bond-007 (22 Oct 2007)

I received an email from Ryanair advising they have changed my booking. They changed my return flights to 5 hours earlier making my day trip to London for xmas shopping very tight.

The email asks you to click a link to accept the change which I have not done so far. What would happen if you fail to accept their changes, just wondering?


----------



## ClubMan (22 Oct 2007)

[broken link removed] - especially the first point?


> * Flight cancellations and schedule changes*
> If your flight is cancelled or before the date of travel, is rescheduled so as to depart more than three hours before or after the original departure time then you will be entitled to a travel credit or full refund of all monies paid if the alternative flight/s offered are not suitable to you and you do not travel.
> Ryanair does not provide monetary compensation under Article 7 of EU Regulation 261/2004 for flights which are delayed or cancelled for reasons beyond Ryanair’s control (extraordinary circumstances). You may therefore wish to ensure that you have suitable private insurance cover in force to cover such eventualities. Your rights under EU Regulation 261/2004 are unaffected, so in the case of denied boarding, flight cancellation or a delay in excess of two hours you will be provided with a written notice setting out the rules for compensation and assistance in line with such Regulation.
> Passengers who book well in advance should re-check their outward/return flight timings on [broken link removed] or with a Ryanair reservations centre between 24 and 72 hours prior to departure.


Also - the NCA ConsumerConnect site has some more info.


----------



## bond-007 (22 Oct 2007)

Seeing as I paid 2 cents for the flights, a full refund is pointless in my case. C'est la vie.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Oct 2007)

Does the email link to any terms & conditions explaining the implications of accepting/not accepting the change?


----------



## webtax (22 Oct 2007)

bond-007 said:


> Seeing as I paid 2 cents for the flights, a full refund is pointless in my case. C'est la vie.



What about tax and airport charges?


----------



## bond-007 (22 Oct 2007)

Here is the full email, washed of personal details:


> *******************************************************************
> Please do  not reply to this  e-mail.
> *******************************************************************
> 
> ...


 Nothing about what will happen if you fail to agree with their change. The original return flight was for 22.30 that day.


----------



## bond-007 (22 Oct 2007)

webtax said:


> What about tax and airport charges?


There were no taxes/charges. I paid a grand total of 2 cent for the return flight.


----------



## gipimann (22 Oct 2007)

Bond, your removed link in the email still works - being an inquisitive soul I tried it and was brought into your booking reference and option to confirm flight changes....


----------



## Thirsty (22 Oct 2007)

Yep - still does - would you like one of us to accept the changed booking for you!!  

Mods - can you blank out Bond's link above?


----------



## bond-007 (22 Oct 2007)

I fixed it.  No personal info on that link.

Strange there is no option to reject their kind offer.


----------



## Leo (22 Oct 2007)

Got a similar one recently, actually received two emails titled "1st Notification of a change in departure/arrival time of your flight". In one of these emails there was an extra link if you wanted to take a 'travel credit' instead. It was pretty light in details as to what this entailed though.
Leo


----------



## tina27a (23 Oct 2007)

I also had a similar email on a booking from Cork to Dublin for the day .My original time coming back was 18.30 but they changed it to 1.15.Who the hell wants to fly to Dublin for 4 hours ( including time to get back to the airport and check in)?????
Anyway they included a link if i didn't want to accept these changes and i got my money credited to my card.

Just to add i booked with Aer Aran instead for €26 cheaper and what i really can't understand is that Ryanair are still selling the original flights online at the original times.What's going on with them ?????????


----------



## Guest127 (25 Oct 2007)

tina27a said:


> I also had a similar email on a booking from Cork to Dublin for the day .
> ....... can't understand is that Ryanair are still selling the original flights online at the original times.What's going on with them ?????????


 
Interesting. Wonder if Bond checked to see if the original flights were still available. Wonder if that 'think tank' is at it again. Ryanair sell a % of seats at escalating prices. as plane fills up and demand for that flight increases so does the price. So maybe they are now 'bumping' the cheaper bookers to another flight to free up space on a plane that might yield more revenue. worth finding out from other posters if they ever had this experience and if the original flight was still advertised as available - at a much larger premium.


----------



## bond-007 (25 Oct 2007)

No, there is no flight available from Stansted to Dublin after the 17.10 one they have offered me.


----------

